# 2nd Season Critique



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not qualified to critique your riding (though it seems to clearly be improved). The second vid is sweet. Well done, man. I love the song. What is it?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Jeb said:


> I'm not qualified to critique your riding (though it seems to clearly be improved). The second vid is sweet. Well done, man. I love the song. What is it?


The prayer by kid cudi


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Making me a little ill watching the vid. That's actual SNOW on there!

... I hate you.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

What's the name of the song in the first video? Both are really great.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

icydog said:


> What's the name of the song in the first video? Both are really great.


the first song is by "pretty lights", not sure of the song name tho, but I recommend for everyone to go to their website at http://prettylightsmusic.com/ and download all the FREE albums/music, they are amazing. You can thank me later …


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

AIRider said:


> the first song is by "pretty lights", not sure of the song name tho, but I recommend for everyone to go to their website at Pretty Lights Music and download all the FREE albums/music, they are amazing. You can thank me later …


I'm thanking you now... I just downloaded all the albums.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

you seem more relaxed now, relax more, try some cojones, and it will be much more fun. You can go faster now so you will improve everything. still waiting for snow.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Good job! 

Unrelated to the riding, but I loved the part with the bird! Cool moment.

And the end with your gf (?) was amusing.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you SnowWolf, I really appreciate all your help, and the time you take out of your day to write this up. I am conscious of the ruddering, and I am working on initiating the turns with my front foot, but sometimes I get involved with the whole experience that I forget to consciously concentrate on doing it right. It's hard to break a habit, I know when I had to change my shooting form in basketball, it takes hard conscious concentration over and over again to get your brain to change... 

The flexion and extension makes sense as well, I like the 1-10 explaination, and will work on it as well. It's no excuse, but I am kinda tall, standing at 6'8 it can get hard for me to get low.. 

I'll make another video in a few months, 

I'm excited. It's fun to see oneself get better, especially on video.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

I read a post by Snowolf somewhere that he'll teach you for free for a pint of beer. Hell, if I ever make it out his way I'm going to buy him a case per day for an entire week.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I really liked the 1-10 explanation as well. I'm going to try this when I go out in a week.

Night and day change in your riding. I feel like I'm at a very similar stage. I also rudder more than I should. 

Keep on making vids. Looks like you're having fun...that's all that matters.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Clarion said:


> I read a post by Snowolf somewhere that he'll teach you for free for a pint of beer. Hell, if I ever make it out his way I'm going to buy him a case per day for an entire week.


Is this true SW?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I spend a certain amount of each day on the bunny slope working on techniques. I isolate problem movements as much as possible and work through them as slowly as possible -- if necessary, while standing on the flat. Helps to visualize what I _should_ be doing, and even programs the muscle memory a little bit.

I usually do this around noon, +/- an hour, when the mountain gets really busy. Frankly it's more productive than standing in lift lines.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I spend a certain amount of each day on the bunny slope working on techniques. I isolate problem movements as much as possible and work through them as slowly as possible -- if necessary, while standing on the flat. Helps to visualize what I _should_ be doing, and even programs the muscle memory a little bit.
> 
> I usually do this around noon, +/- an hour, when the mountain gets really busy. Frankly it's more productive than standing in lift lines.


Its funny because you see so many riders on blues and blacks flying down as fast as possible, and they have so many bad habits. Once they hit their first blue they never looked back. Its a great idea to scale back once in a while and work on your form.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t stress over it either. There are times to just ride and have fun; that is why we all are doing this in the first place. Just take a little time in your riding day to "clinic" either by yourself or with others and spend that time really working on technique. Afterward, just go shred. What you will find is that if you don`t stress or push but expose yourself to the techniques, gradually they will become a part of your everyday riding. Just don`t over work it.


This is exactly why sometimes I enjoy riding by myself. Last week I spent 2 hours learning switch. Before this I had never rode switch, but got fed up with the fact that I couldn't do 180s because of it. 2 hours later I was linking turns switch. Nothing beats shredding with friends, but for those times they can't make it and you're jonesin'...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I spend a certain amount of each day on the bunny slope working on techniques. I isolate problem movements as much as possible and work through them as slowly as possible -- if necessary, while standing on the flat. Helps to visualize what I _should_ be doing, and even programs the muscle memory a little bit.
> 
> I usually do this around noon, +/- an hour, when the mountain gets really busy. Frankly it's more productive than standing in lift lines.


I like doing the same, actually my best boarding comes when I'm alone. I have this buddy of mine that I call Vin Diesel, because he lives his life 1/4 mile at the time, haha. A fakin speed demon, his technique is shit, he looks awful on his skiis, but all he cares is how fast he can go, so when I go with him it's always a rush... 

I stopped calling him, as I rather go alone and enjoy myself, and spend some time getting better. Bombing down runs although fun, serves nothing.


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Wow! some damn fine progression there dude; well done. You are riding with a nice quiet upright upper body and I bet you feel the difference in your overall balance too. Way to go. Now, as for getting better...until they nail our coffin lids shut, everyone of us has room to improve; never, ever quit pushing yourself and learning. Here is some quick M.A. on your riding and something for you to work on this season that will take you to the next level.
> *
> 1) Back foot rudder:* watch your video and you will see that you are pushing the tail around with your rear foot. This is a classic step in the progression and we see it a ton with intermediate riders. For these skidded turns, you really want to initiate any turn with the front foot by either twisting the board heelside or toeside. Use you rear foot fo sure, but instead of pushing the tail around, pressure your edge just as you did with the front foot to then tilt your entire board. The back foot should be doing the exact same thing the front foot does, but just a fraction of a second later....:thumbsup: This will allow the tail to follow the nose (basically) in a turn.
> 
> The reason the tail swish is bad is because when you do that you are simply pivoting your board at a time when you have very low edge angles and it is super easy to expose an edge to a catch.


Wolf great advice here! I was noticing I have this problem too yesterday when I was out on the slopes. Don't mean to threadjack but while we're on this topic I have 2 issues:

1) When trying to ride straight and fast I feel like my rear is sliding in and out and it feels like my edge may catch at any point. I've tried keeping my entire body parallel with the mountain and even on the board and only rotating my head to look but still doesn't help. (I'm riding duck +-15 btw)

2) Occasionally when I'm trying to link turns quicker I can't seem to link turns without going straight down the fall line for a few feet. When I'm watching some vids such as snowprofessor they are able to link their turns quickly and continuously. When I'm trying to link turns quickly I either fall off down the mountain as I try to turn the other way before my board is with the fall line or sometimes I have able to hang on on the heel side but will wash out at the top of the turn due to overturning...


----------



## xsephirot (Jan 25, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> You are riding flat based I assume? This is always going to feel a bit "out of control" and is why I always ride on edge. Granted it is a very low edge angle, but solidly on the edge. For any flat based riding keep in mind that the heavy end of the board goes down the hill first. You are most likely getting a little aft of center and this gets that "pivoty" feeling started. You`re right too, this is a good way to really experience a high speed edge catch and why I don`t advise riding fast and long flat based.
> 
> At any rate, should you choose to do it, you have got to keep your weight up front all of the time. This does not meant ALL of your weight has to be on your front foot, but you do need to always stay slightly forward of center. Be careful riding this way as I have seen some really bad edge catches from doing this.
> 
> ...


Ah this helps alot wolf! much thanks :thumbsup: Hitting the slopes again tomorrow so will try to practie the angulation.


----------

